# Apps created with the WordReference API



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

If you have used the API to create an application, please post the link to it here in this thread!

Mike


----------



## jfbouverat

Hi everybody,

I am glad to open this thread to announce that "Read the World" v1.80 now implement the WordReference API.

Read the World is an IOS (Iphone/IPad) full-featured browser providing "on the fly" translation capabilities.

Watch a demonstration at : http://readtheworld.seeyoosoon.com
or (even better 
buy it on the App Store : http://itunes.apple.com/app/read-the-world/id463781518?mt=8

Feel free to make any remark or suggestion.

Jean-François.


----------



## stellee_dkly

Hi everybody,


I integrated the WordReference API with WebTranslateIt.com, an online CAT tool. It is used to lookup a word definition.


You can read the announcement here: http://blog.webtranslateit.com/post/16060057334


Or you can try it out by yourself at https://webtranslateit.com.


Thanks Mike for this great API!


Édouard


----------



## fabrizzin

Hi everybody.


I've recently created an API key. It works perfectly when I type it directly in the browser. The problems comes when I use this:


$.getJSON('_ttp://api.wordreference.com/{my_api_key}/json/enes/green', 
            function(data){
                alert(data);
            });


The error I'm getting says:
*XMLHttpRequest cannot load *_ttp://api.wordreference.com/c4de4/json/enes/green.* Origin *my_web page* is not allowed by Access-Control-Allow-Origin.*


Did I miss anything when creating de API key?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## joe

Hi fabrizzin,

Try this:

$.getJSON('http://api.wordreference.com/{my_api_key}/json/enes/green?callback=?', 
function(data){
alert(data);
});

jQuery should feed the API response into your callback function if you include the callback key in the querystring.

Take a look at the jQuery.getJSON() documentation for more information, in particular the example section.

Joe


----------



## fabrizzin

Thank you very, very much Joe. Now it's working! 


joe said:


> Hi fabrizzin,
> 
> Try this:
> 
> $.getJSON('_ttp://api.wordreference.com/{my_api_key}/json/enes/green?callback=?',
> function(data){
> alert(data);
> });
> 
> jQuery should feed the API response into your callback function if you include the callback key in the querystring.
> 
> Take a look at the jQuery.getJSON() documentation for more information, in particular the example section.
> 
> Joe


----------



## rkadeFR

Hello everyone,
I've developed a Qt Application in CLI in order to translate inside your shell with this api ; )
My app is on github : QTranslateWordreference
Enjoy ; )

I'm facing some trouble with the spanish dictionary, but in general, it's working well : )

Please, let me know what you think of my app.

Thank you


----------



## guidupuy

Howdy all,

We've developed a new video player with an English-learning twist, called fleex. Fleex fetches subtitles for you, and then uses them to help you get better at English - we do things like adaptative subtitles, clickable words (translations provided by wordreference!), idioms recognition, etc. Fleex is a free product, and can be downloaded over at fleex.tv.

Thanks in advance for your comments!


----------



## YassESN

Hello I Would like to developp a simple Delphi Console App using WR API. Can anybody help? I'm a beginner in the developping thing. Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Odonno

Hello,

I have developped Modern WordReference app for Windows 8 and Windows Phone 8.
W8 app is available here : apps.microsoft.com/windows/fr-fr/app/modern-wordreference/a687ccbf-c4b2-4e9d-ae5f-4d70a61d746c
WP8 app will be available soon.


----------



## sabasis

Hello! I want the phonetic translation of a word. Take the word apple for example. I would like to translate it to french: pomme and display the phonetic translation of the word (screenshot attached). 
 Does the api allow me to do this? Please any help would be appreciated. This is integral to my project.


----------



## Odonno

WP8 app is now available here : windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/wordreference/acfdef99-3220-4f5f-b481-50904f0e4604



sabasis said:


> Hello! I want the phonetic translation of a word. Take the word apple for example. I would like to translate it to french: pomme and display the phonetic translation of the word (screenshot attached). Does the api allow me to do this? Please any help would be appreciated. This is integral to my project.



Indeed, the API doesn't provide the phonetic translation. It could be a good idea to integrate it.


----------



## mkellogg

sabasis said:


> Hello! I want the phonetic translation of a word.



I'm sorry, but I don't expect that we will be adding pronunciation anytime soon.


----------

